# Sticky  ~: Audi quattro & Sport quattro FAQ, How-to and DIY :~



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This is the new FAQ and DIY thread for the Audi quattro and Sport quattro. If you have a thread you want to have added to the FAQ, please use the "Report to mod" function in the thread in question.
FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro by StormChaser
Audi quattro color codes by PerL
Audi Sport quattro color codes by PerL


_Modified by PerL at 3:34 AM 3-10-2008_


----------

